# Troy bilt Tiller attachments



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I recently picked up a troybilt horse "big red" series. I was trying to locate at least the hiller/furrower attachment. Would any of you fellow gardeners be in possession of one you'd like to part with. Also any of the other attachments that they offer.

I used it the other day for the first time and man what a beast.


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

This group has a wealth of knowledge and the moderator (Bill Rodgers) has many of the Troy-bilt parts. I subscribed to this group. Check it out. It is a very safe site.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/troybilttillerclub/


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for the link, I have a big red 28 years old, going strong.. I use the hiller/furrower all the time, well worth the money if you can find one for making rows!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I was able to pick up an after market one on ebay. Indeed it is well worth the money spent. What I'm looking for now is the hitch attachment so I can hookup a utility trailer for some dirt work.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I agree with Texan52.
I, also, am a member.


----------

